# Got up to find this...



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Got up this morning to find someone has poured gloss black paint all over my car.
Ive had a look around and mine seems to have been singled out no other cars have damage. I haven't upset anyone so must just be some moron with nothing better to do in the night.

IMG_0155.jpg by Dean Sellars, on Flickr

IMG_0157.jpg by Dean Sellars, on Flickr

IMG_0159.jpg by Dean Sellars, on Flickr

IMG_0161.jpg by Dean Sellars, on Flickr


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no! I'd be fuming if that happened to me! Probably all because you have something nicer than the scumbags that did it 
Hopefully you'll get it out


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mindless...probably a good job you didn't see them doing it. 

Don't care how rational and coolheaded somebody is you would loose it if you witnessed somebody doing this to your car.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's not great - Some people ! Hopefully you can get it sorted


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What scumbags. Probably just jealous & a low life.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolute scum. 

Hopefully you can get that off ok.

Is it actually paint? Looks a bit thick.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Hope you get it sorted mate. Any ideas what paint it is ?


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure if its paint or something like *****umen, like you say it is very thick and sticky.
Ironically its a lease car due to go back on Monday and be replaced with a new one so it will be an interesting conversation with Lex Leasing.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

deano_uk said:


> Not sure if its paint or something like *****umen, like you say it is very thick and sticky.
> Ironically its a lease car due to go back on Monday and be replaced with a new one so it will be an interesting conversation with Lex Leasing.


yeah to be honest mate if its that its game over . it anit coming off. May be worth trying petrol but that looks like a respray job to me.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh dear - what an awful mean spirited thing to do to someone's pride and joy. Hope you can sort out the issue without any damage.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolute S*** Bags. This looks like it is going to be a **** to remove. Could give tardis a squirt and see it it pulls anything off but you will go through microfibres like no tomorrow.

Id report this to the police to see if they can check any local CCTV Cameras. I would also fit CCTV to the house.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

*******s !


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

What a load of d*cks

If it wasn't a lease car, I'd have said make the best of whats happened and get another tin of black to give it a new funky paint


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's not nice , Looks like they have taken the time and effort to pour it over the car rather than just throw it 

Not good


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just can't understand some people. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's shocking. My neighbours friend had red paint poured over his brand new white Insignia yesterday in the early hours of the morning. He had just taken delivery of it and had only 41 miles on the clock.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> That's not nice , Looks like they have taken the time and effort to pour it over the car rather than just throw it
> 
> Not good


That was my 1st thought.

I know you have no grumbles with anyone buddy but the time taken to distribute that amount around the car makes me think somebody may have a grudge for some unknown, scary reason.

You've got to remember, it may not be anyone near where you live, it could easily be some eejit who thought you cut them up, got too close, overtook them.... anything at all really.

Thankfully it's a lease car.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

deano_uk said:


> Ironically its a lease car due to go back on Monday and be replaced with a new one so it will be an interesting conversation with Lex Leasing.


Just hand it back as if there is nothing wrong :thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd like to believe in Karma, and it comes back to them


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There really are some thunderc*nts in this world!!!! 

I just don't get the mentality of aiming for a nice car and ruining it for no good reason. 

If I see a nice car, I'll stand back and admire it and think 'fair play'. Unfortunately there are some sad bitter little people out there.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuing haters!!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Just hand it back as if there is nothing wrong :thumb:


Cover the black bits up with white paint first though


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

pure mindless evil from scum.

If I caught them I'd cover them in bitumen.:devil:

Let us know how the return to Lex goes..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really shocking to see this. I can not understand the mentality.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope you have reported this to the police and obtained a crime number.

The problem these days is that people have nothing better to do, in my day (yes I'm old) everyone worked and did not have social media for company all day long.
I would say you may have cut someone up or suchlike, (apologies if you haven't) they have followed you and tried to get their own back. Scumbags like this should be flogged if caught, however with less and less plod on the streets now the chances of catching anyone are very remote indeed.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

So lex have been brilliant. The car has just gone to a body shop and a hire car dropped off. They have said it won't affect the delivery on the new car and should assume I won't see this one again.

I guess I'm still slightly worried why my car was targeted as we live on a quiet cul-de-sac so this isn't opportunistic as someone has made the trip with paint in hand.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

A nice camera mate sounds the best option. Working or not working but in plain view so the **** holes will know it is there.
Glad it is getting sorted and less hassle thank you thought.
Always nice to deal with some companies who are actually helpful.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep get a camera installed and wait for anything to happen again, hopefully it won't but at least you will see the scum bag that does it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Ouch, if you live in a culdesac it seems strange not to be intentional, why would anyone carry black paint around for it just to be an opportunist just doesnt add up, could be mistaken identity or anything but i dont think it was random sorry. hope it all gets sorted


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

This is from a f!cken jealous a$$whole , sorry about the language but it s that , sorry about the sh!t it will do when you ll get the car back for the lease , they will charge you for that , I m almost sure .


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Yep get a camera installed and wait for anything to happen again, hopefully it won't but at least you will see the scum bag that does it.


Sod a camera, get a cannon installed! Seriously though, 5hitty thing to happen. We can only hope the low-life who did it is caught and receives some hot bitumen paint where the sun don't shine!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to see that mate, hope you don't end up too out of pocket. 

I'd be knocking on doors and asking neighbours in the area if they saw anything/anyone suspicious on the date/time it happened and also be judging their body language when they talk to you. If you have suspicions, tell the police and let them do their thing. The scumbags who do this sort of thing need to be identified and punished.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

About a year ago a few leasing places were under investigation for coursing damage to cars soon to be return and charging over the roof with repair bills. I believe it was mostly old brake fluid which was used over the lower doors. Had a few which came in to work from the local area all with around one month left on the lease.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

This has genuinely annoyed me. Why do mindless people feel the need to damage other peoples property. I hope you get it sorted buddy.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Lex can be very good, there dehire charges used to be reasonable but they have increased the prices over the past 18 months. I assume it's a company car and they pick up the bill ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh and the scum should be hung up by there anus


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

If you've done nothing wrong, as I believe, all I could put THAT down to is pure mindless jealousy.

There are some seriously sad people out there - I hope they get their comeuppance


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

deano_uk said:


> So lex have been brilliant. The car has just gone to a body shop and a hire car dropped off. They have said it won't affect the delivery on the new car and should assume I won't see this one again.
> 
> I guess I'm still slightly worried why my car was targeted as we live on a quiet cul-de-sac so this isn't opportunistic as someone has made the trip with paint in hand.


Thats the worry mate and it would have me on edge. The car/you have deffo been targeted and they are very local as this took a bit of thought. Sometimes it turns out to be some mad old girl who has lost the plot and took a dislike to the colour white or something similar.
I would knock on everyones door and explain what happened just to give them a heads up that it could very easily happen to them next drop it in that the police have been informed and recommended cctv which you will be adding to your property to catch any future vandalism


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had this before with bronze gloss on a dark blue car. Got it all off but all the scuttles and drains were stained and the plastics. Mine however was my neighbour who were simply scummy jealous ****ers 
Hope you get it sorted


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolute wasters 

Hope they get what they deserve and I can't imagine the sickening feeling of discovering that in the morning.

Hope all works out for you


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is just unbelievable. Words escape me. It makes you wonder what the point is in keeping our cars in good order just for someone to do something like that. Disgraceful.

I seriously hope you get sorted chum.

Cooks


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dean I cant believe that, absolute scum, sorry to hear it buddy, we never really had an issues on the estate once had spoiler pinched off of our fiesta but everyones were, who in there right mind would do that.

Shame there isnt CCTV on my parents house to possibly help find who it was. 

Rob


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Time to invest in some ip cameras and a nvr or pc.

I've done the same after my car was stolen from a cul-de-sac. Then my driveway was damaged as in dispute with the guy doing the work. A jealous neighbour taking the **** with parking. Enough was enough lol.

So far I have caught Severn Trent van reverse into a neighbours car and drive off!! Severn Trent denied it so out came the evidence.

Worthwhile investment imo.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That's crap mate. Didn't realise you were in Rotherham till rob said. Sounds stupid but do you wash your car often? Perhaps somebody things your strange and wanted to 'test' you?

I often think the people on my street must think I'm nuts.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> That's crap mate. Didn't realise you were in Rotherham till rob said. Sounds stupid but do you wash your car often? Perhaps somebody things your strange and wanted to 'test' you?
> 
> I often think the people on my street must think I'm nuts.


Lives literally round corner from my parents jon. Small world aye haha


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes agree time for some CCTV kicking myself as it was always on the list to do when we moved into this house and I kept putting it off.

Still no wiser as to why me I'm going to say its mistaken identity as that will help me sleep at night.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Really not nice to see !, hope you get it sorted, on the CCTV front you have two options, the first making it overt and then these people just put hoods up etc, the second option is to make it covert so you stand a better chance of seeing who it is but then then of course there's no deterrent.


----------

